# The Avengers 4: Film könnte kontroverse Diskussionen auslösen



## Darkmoon76 (31. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Avengers 4: Film könnte kontroverse Diskussionen auslösen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Avengers 4: Film könnte kontroverse Diskussionen auslösen*


----------



## pcg-veteran (1. September 2018)

Spoiler



Vorsicht Spoiler!!!



Spoiler



Am Ende von Avengers: Infinity War


> ... Als Thanos dann jedoch selbst in Wakanda eintrifft, erinnert Vision Wanda an ihr Versprechen, mit ihren Kräften den Stein in seinem Kopf zu zerstören, damit dieser nicht in die Hände von Thanos fällt. Sie glaubt bereits, ihr Werk vollbracht zu haben, doch Thanos nutzt seine neu erworbene Macht, indem er die Zeit zurückdreht, so den Gedankenstein wieder zusammensetzt und ihn anschließend aus Visions Kopf reißt, was dieser nicht überlebt. Kurz nachdem Thanos den letzten Infinity-Stein in seinen Handschuh eingesetzt hat, stürzt Thor mit seiner neuen Axt auf ihn herab, der Hieb dringt tief in seine Brust ein.
> 
> Der Titan ist aber noch bei Bewusstsein und löscht, wie von Gamora angekündigt, mit einem einzigen Fingerschnippen die Hälfte aller Lebewesen im gesamten Universum aus. Betroffene Lebewesen lösen sich auf und zerfallen zu Staub. Unter den Opfern befinden sich Drax, Mantis, Groot und Quill sowie T’Challa, Bucky, Wanda, Sam, Strange und Peter Parker, die sich alle vor den Augen ihrer Freunde in Staub auflösen. Als Stark den sterbenden Strange fragt, weshalb er Thanos den Zeitstein für sein Leben ausgehändigt habe, antwortet dieser, dass er keine Wahl hatte und sie nun in der Endrunde seien. Während die verbliebenen Avengers gemeinsam mit Rocket und Okoye um ihre verschwundenen Freunde trauern, sitzt Stark zusammen mit Nebula auf Titan fest. Thanos macht mithilfe des Zeitsteins die schwere Verletzung durch Thors Angriff rückgängig, verschwindet durch ein Portal und ruht sich auf der Veranda seines Hauses an einem abgelegenen Ort aus.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avengers:_Infinity_War






Das Ende von Avengers: Infinity War mit der Vernichtung von ... (siehe Spoiler) ... war ziemlich heftig. Auf jeden Fall wurde durch die Vernichtung zahlreicher Marvel-Charaktere viel Geistiges Eigentum zerstört bzw. beschädigt. Aus diesem Dilemma gibt es für die Drehbuchautoren nur wenige Möglichkeiten, die Situation zu retten und langfristigen Schaden für die Marke Marvel abzuwenden : 


Spoiler



Am einfachsten wäre es, Thanos (wo (in Raum und Zeit) er auch immer gerade ist) zu besuchen, ihm freundlich zuzureden, und mit seiner Hilfe die Zeit vor den Anfang von Avengers: Infinity War zurückzudrehen, sozusagen ein altes Backup des Universums aufzuspielen. Das würde aber bedeuten, daß Avengers: Infinity War und Avengers 4 in Bezug auf die finale Zeitlinie nie passiert sind. Allerdings wäre diese Story nicht sehr originell und viel zu vorhersehbar und dürfte deshalb viele Fans enttäuschen.


Der Artikel deutet aber an, daß es in eine andere Richtung gehen könnte, (also daß die Massenwiederbelebung ausfällt, was vielen Fans auch nicht gefallen dürfte.) :


> die Story [von Avengers 4] kontroverse Diskussionen unter den Fans auslösen wird. Denn der Film soll viele Überraschungen bieten, welche die Fans so nicht erwarten. Es könnte sogar sein, dass man die Fans dieses Mal ein Stück zu weit "schubst".



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich die Drehbuchautoren aus ihrer selbstgebastelten Falle wirklich wieder befreien können.


----------



## Desotho (2. September 2018)

Es soll diesmal eine Story geben?


----------



## TheSinner (2. September 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich die Drehbuchautoren aus ihrer selbstgebastelten Falle wirklich wieder befreien können.



Angesichts der Tatsache dass es keine Falle gibt... wie moment, keine Falle?

Genau. 



Spoiler



Es wurde schon vor Längerem angekündigt dass das MCU wie wir es kennen nach dem nächsten Avengers-Film "endet". Ja, richtig gelesen. Endet. Also zumindest das JETZIGE MCU und die JETZIGE Timeline. Es soll ein "davor" und "danach" geben das eindeutig trennbar ist.

Für mich klingt das wie die Ankündigung eines Gesamt-Reboots, so wie es Marvel ja unzählige Male schon getan hat für einzelne Figuren, retcon über retcon über retcon (weshalb auch Cable niemals jemals ever eine "Origin"-Story kriegen kann ohne nicht mindestens 50% der Lore zu ignorieren). Ich wäre mir also nicht sicher ob das Ende von Avengers 4 nicht einfach das Ende dieser gesamten Timeline bedeutet und wir danach wieder bei Null anfangen - aber eben mit alternativer Timeline und evtl. auch abweichenden Originstories oder anderem Figurenfokus etc.

Das würde Marvel gleich doppelt gefallen, könnten sie doch die teuer gewordenen Schauspieler durch billige ersetzen die dann, wenn sie zu teuer werden, wieder zum Ende der dann geltenden Timeline geführt werden. Da könnte Marvel locker noch 20 Jahre Filme mit füllen, ach, was red ich, 40.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (2. September 2018)

Ach, Marvel und DC sind doch erfahren damit alternative/neue/veränderte Zeitlinien in ihren Universen zu nutzen.
Von jedem Helden gibt es doch inzwischen dutzende Versionen mit verschiedenen Hintergründen etc.
Für mich halt irgendwann ein Hinweis, dass man nicht mehr weiter weiß und die Helden einfach so lächerlich mächtig geworden sind, dass es eigtl. keine Gegner mehr geben kann.
Aber dank Multiversum kommt aus Erde 13.987 der nächste Gegner der total gefährlich ist.
Oder man geht zur Welt 56.441, wo der Held halt ein Frischling ist und man das ganze neu aufziehen kann bis zum Punkt X.

An den Geschichten arbeitet ja auch nicht ein fester Kern an Leuten, die sich untereinander absprechen, sondern immer viele verschiedene Autoren und das nur für kurze Zeiträume.
Und da jeder seine eigene kreative Vorstellung hat, ändert sich das alles wieder und wieder.
Im Gedächtnis ist mir ein Bild geblieben, wo Captain America aussieht wie auf Steroiden und so muskulös, da wäre selbst der Hulk neidisch. 

Und die Lore bei DC und Marvel ist halt sehr... flexibel. Da ignoriert man die vergangenen Ereignisse gerne mal, oder verändert sie einfach, wie es passt.
Irgendwie kann man das schon erklären, oder ignoriert es einfach.
Mir persönlich wäre es nur recht, wenn sich dieser Hype um Marvel und DC mal wieder normalisieren würde, aber da kann man lnage hoffen.
Die Kuh wird gemoleken, bis auch wirklich keiner mehr die Filme sehen will, aber das kann noch lange dauern.


----------



## pcg-veteran (2. September 2018)

Es ist eine Sache, von einem Helden verschiedene Versionen zu erschaffen für verschiedene Filme, Serien, Spiele, usw. ... und eine andere, einen Helden zu töten. Mit dem Tod ist die Geschichte zu Ende und die Zuschauer schließen mit dem Helden ab. Ich vermute daher, daß der Tod eines Helden sich negativ auf den Erfolg des Films und zukünftige Fortsetzungen auswirken wird. Und Marvel gestattet seinen Drehbuchautoren gerade ein ganzes Heldenmassaker.


----------



## lars9401 (2. September 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wenn man ein geleaktes Setbild und die Creditszene von Ant-Man and the Wasp nimmt, dann kann Anvengers 4 nur eine Richtung einschlagen.


----------

